# Ruby eyed whites



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

Can ruby eyed whites be shown in the uk?

Also what colour is this mouse is he stone and white?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

What were the parents and what colour eyes does the mouse have?


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

the mouse has black eyes mum is the same colour as him with black eyes and a sheepy/fuzzy and dad is a ruby eyed white


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

dad isnt sheepy


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it's a stone then.


----------



## Raindropmousery (Jan 10, 2010)

ok thank you


----------

